# Would you buy this?



## Timbo

Hi folks, I've not used a slingshot since I was a lad (had a black widow like many others!), but am looking for one which will last me indefinitely for, you know, unexpected situations?

So with a n00b brain in, my criteria are:


robust & durable
wrist brace (but removable preferred)
can use either tubes or flats
good for hunting

I've looked at what's available on Amazon and most were either too expensive, or had some plausible reviews which indicated a failure in some part. The only one which seemed to tick all the boxes is this one. So my question for all the experts is, would you buy this to match the criteria above?

Also, if you think there's a flaw in my selection strategy, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## treefork

My opinion . Remove the criteria of a wrist brace and now you have plenty of choices to meet the other criteria . A wrist brace is unnecessary with modern low fork designs . You can get a economy poly slingshot for $ 20 to suit your needs . You can even make one from a tree branch which are infinitely abundant and free .


----------



## wll

A cheap $4.97 cent Daisy from WalMart can be turned onto a a fierce machine that will shoot any tube, flat or ?

One of my many that I have made up ... will last a lifetime, tougher than heck !

You don't need the paracord grip I put on, you can tie the tubes to the forks using rubber... there are many, many options, A lot of what I do is because I want it to look cool but you can just take off the tubes that come with it, get good tubes or flats, and you are set. You are never going to break it, fork hits are very rare to happen because of the 1/4 wire size and the 3 inch space between the forks.









Here is one that the handle was turned around and the yellow rubber was used to cover the forks for noise reduction, a paracord loop was put through the bottom of the handle for a lanyard, and now all you need is rubber for power and bada boom, bada bing..... your down the road !









wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I agree with your criteria with the exception of a wrist brace. I despise them, I see no reason for them and they do nothing but take a big steaming turd on my accuracy.


----------



## Timbo

Valuable advice guys, many thanks. Surprised to hear that a wrist-brace doesn't improve accuracy - that was the only reason I wanted it 

Would I be right in thinking that I could pick up any "full wire" frame with a +3" gap in the forks, strap on a quality set of bands with a nice leather pouch, and I should be all set?


----------



## oldmiser

No matter what slingshot you may buy~~It all comes down to practice practice practice to learn about the slingshot and about your body ..

I my self practice 30 minutes every day..I am old 71yrs & need all the practice I can use to be good..

Best too you what slingshot you may choose......Like Wll say's get pick up some that is very little cost...say 10 bucks to under to start with

& practice practice practice..then if you want some thing different go for it.....one nice thing about this sport is you do not have to spend

a lot of dollars....

~AKAOldmiser

PS I would for get that slingshot from amazon....with that many tubes on that you would really mad & your self

as it would be way to strong to pull the bands back..Heck with in 20 shot's fired you would be tired & want to quits

as like in this is not fun...


----------



## BAT

Can you define too expensive? or how much would you like to spend in a slingshot?


----------



## Chuck Daehler

If something appeals to you to the point you think about it all the time, buy it no matter how expensive so long as you don't eat white rice only, for a month, to pay for it.

That aluminum arm braced model seems like a great buy..you can tone down the tubes any time you want to adjust pull to your liking. Maybe start out with less pull and develop muscles a bit first then by and by put on more rubber.

The Trumark has a removable arm brace but it's sort of uncomfortable after fifty or sixty shots as it digs into your radius bone too much. I did a mod involving slipping a piece of pipe insulation foam over the existing foam and it's kinder but still lets you know you've shot 150 rounds.

I made to arm braced slingshots and bought two. By far I like the Marksman with web arm brace best but the brace isn't removable...sad...unless you permanently cut it off.

Making a go between for an arm braced model and a non braced model, I use a simple nylon strap with adjustable buckle...the strap forms a loop and loops around the pinky tang of my slingshots, the buckle adjusts it. It works like a charm, is not attached to the slingshot at all and works on most slingshots with a pinky groove or tang. Since it's not attached I don't think it would break any laws where braces are not allowed.

Another thing, some like tubes, some don't. This aluminum masterpiece seems to use only tubes so if you want flat bands, seems it isn't made for them...correct me if I'm wrong.

The handle isn't particularly ergonomic, no finger grooves nor pinky tang or even a suggestion of one. It sure looks sharp though and it's a darn good deal moneywise. If a water jet metal frame was offered by makers here, this slingshot made in small numbers would be $80-100 or more...yet it is only $21 + shipping. The Free Hawk model on the same page could use flat bands...different tip config than the one you linked to.

Here's my removable wrist strap that works on all my slingshots:
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23429-to-make-detachable-lanyard-4/ It stabilized the frame abouit as well as an arm brace too...at least for me.


----------



## flipgun

Wrist braces are natures way of telling you that your bands are too tough.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Skip the wrist brace. I agree that, in general, if you need a wrist brace the bands are too much. Tree forks can be as good as any slingshot out there, but it helps to have a concept of what shape and size of frame work for what you like. To that end I would try an affordable poly model from one of the fine vendors around here(simple-shot comes to mind, but pocket predator, and Metropolicity also offer some superb frames). Find one from these guys that gets your motor humming. These guys have experience with what works in general for most shooters. Slingshots carry many misconceptions for guys new to the sport, a frame from an experienced maker(who is also a real deal shooter) can help guide you into what all us nuts are raving about. That along with a fair bit of research on these forums.

Much needs to be learned about bands in particular, because that's where all the fun springs from .

Slingshots are in general a hobby for those who do not mind tinkering, experimenting, and making. One thing that does not get mentioned often to noobs is that before even starting you need to know that bands don't last forever, and the only feasible way forward(for most average not filthy rich folks) is to be willing to make your own. It's not hard, or even all that expensive, but it is something that should be mentioned.


----------



## Timbo

BAT said:


> Can you define too expensive? or how much would you like to spend in a slingshot?


Hi Bat, I'm not looking to get stabilisers or any other fancy features, so I'm hoping 20-25 USD would be sufficient?


----------



## Timbo

Chuck Daehler said:


> Another thing, some like tubes, some don't. This aluminum masterpiece seems to use only tubes so if you want flat bands, seems it isn't made for them...correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Here's my removable wrist strap that works on all my slingshots:
> http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23429-to-make-detachable-lanyard-4/ It stabilized the frame abouit as well as an arm brace too...at least for me.


Thanks Chuck, I wondered about compatibility with flats too, but thought it must be possible to make a mod with some paracord hoops?

Question about your strap-brace: do you find it harder to load with it strapped into your hand?


----------



## Timbo

quarterinmynose said:


> you need to know that bands don't last forever, and the only feasible way forward(for most average not filthy rich folks) is to be willing to make your own.


Thanks QIMN, actually that was going to be my next question - is it possible to store bands in such a way that they stay fresh indefinitely? Immersed in a fluid inside a camera film case, or some other method? Otherwise, do you have a link to a good tutorial on making bands?


----------



## JediMike

Some things that might aid your decision...

Not sure where the bro's are getting the idea that a wrist brace doesn't help.
I find it helps, lots of designs by competent shooters have them... When I'm slinging big ammo I use a heavy tubed set with a wristbrace.

As for the one you posted... I think the three banded pouch thing would be kinda fiddly and it would mean if you got your draw a little off this-a-way or that-a-way your point of aim would change. This would make it a bad choice to get your eye in on.

Cheap, single banded SS with a wristbrace is just fine.


----------



## BAT

Timbo said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you define too expensive? or how much would you like to spend in a slingshot?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bat, I'm not looking to get stabilisers or any other fancy features, so I'm hoping 20-25 USD would be sufficient?
Click to expand...

Hi Timbo

There are many excellent options in the $20- $40 bucks range, here are some examples:

Simple Shot:

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/slingshots-under-40/

Metro Grade Goods:

http://metrogradegoods.com/product-category/slingshots/

Pocket Predator:

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

A+ Slingshots:

http://www.aplusslingshots.com/signature-series.html

Take a look at the many site Vendors:

http://slingshotforum.com/members/?sort_key=members_l_display_name&sort_order=asc&max_results=20&name_box=begins&filter=15&sort_key=members_display_name&sort_order=asc

All of the slingshots here are crafted by people who love slingshots, so it´s up for your taste....

Cheers!!!


----------



## fsimpson

what bat said ---the slingshot you`re looking at is a chinese `zinker ` .those short pull triple bands are awful . you can do better for 20 bucks , even a modified ` black widow ` or daisy f16 is better choice to me. or make a natural . its all about the bands and pouch

any way . cheap chinese slingshots can be trouble if you don`t realize what you`re messing with -yes- i`ve got some


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I personally wouldn't get the slingshot you were considering in your original post, mainly because I think there are more universal frames that might be more ideally suited for someone getting back into slingshots. A universal frame would help you figure out the style of shooting you prefer. Other guys can chime in here with their opinions but the ones that come to mind immediately are the Scout (with FlipClips), and the Hathcock. But these are by no means the only options, just ones that I have personally tried. Right now I really like the look of the Metrograde Cthulhu but I haven't tried it yet.

Also, as Chuck mentioned, you can also use a lanyard as a brace to stabilize the slingshot while shooting. I have used a single 18" piece of 550 paracord and it worked great.

I hope you are not dissuaded from the idea of wrist braced slingshots altogether because there are some kinds that absolutely require it and they are fantastic shooters. If you are using a starship design or something with an extended frame ( http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23786-37/ ) ( http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/23088-35/ ) then physics demands that you have something to stabilize the frame because there is no way you will safely hold it by wrist strength alone.

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## BAT

I started this hobbie using a Trumark FS-1 with trumark red tappered bands (Tubes), they are pretty good for a begginer:



















Then I moved to Theraband gold with my own home made slingshot design, I can say that I shoot better with therabands without the wrist brace, than with heavy bands and wrist brace.

What would I buy?

This Month, Trumark FS-1 with red tubes

Next Month, one from Simple Shot.

Next Month, one from Metro Grade

Next Month, one from Pocket Predator

Next Month, one from A+ Slingshots

Next Month................


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Simpleshot just announced their Labor Day sale so now is a good time to check out what they have to offer. 

http://simple-shot.com/labor-day-sale/?sort=featured&page=1


----------



## Timbo

Fantastic breadth of advice here gents, I'm truly grateful and I'm sure other visitors will find this just as invaluable.

Thanks and happy shooting! B)


----------

